# The Visa Holder has unlimited Study Entitlements



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi i found on my sister visa about her study conditions, The Visa Holder has unlimited Study Entitlements. She is on Bridging. My question is if she enroll for senior high school, should she pay school fees as local student or international student?
Thanks


----------



## page-nim (Oct 13, 2017)

Tiara said:


> Hi i found on my sister visa about her study conditions, The Visa Holder has unlimited Study Entitlements. She is on Bridging. My question is if she enroll for senior high school, should she pay school fees as local student or international student?
> Thanks


Hello, from what I can see, it depends on her visa and what state she is based. I reckon we could shed more light if you said what visa she was on before the bridging visa.or perhaps what visa you have applied for.


----------



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Page-nim

I've applied dependent child sub class 445 for her and been reviewing by AAT. She is Bridging visa now, conditions 8115 and has unlimited study entitlements. We live in Mandurah, WA. I would like to enroll her to public high school, but not sure about school fees


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Having study rights on a visa is seperate to having to pay fees.

You will need to look at the education providers website to determine if your child constitutes a local or international student.

TAFES rules on bridging visas is it goes on the visa held before.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

you'll have to check with the individual school but I'm pretty sure it will be international rates.


----------



## page-nim (Oct 13, 2017)

Tiara said:


> Hi Page-nim
> 
> I've applied dependent child sub class 445 for her and been reviewing by AAT. She is Bridging visa now, conditions 8115 and has unlimited study entitlements. We live in Mandurah, WA. I would like to enroll her to public high school, but not sure about school fees


She will not need to pay tuition save the voluntary contribution because the Visa Subclass 445 is a resident return Subclass and since the kid is in a bridging visa, the previous substantive visa will be upheld. The information is available from www.education.wa.edu.au
Head to the section of how to enrol - A step by step guide.

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

Many thanks to all of you for helping me. I've just sent email to DTWD to ask about my sister. I would like to come to nearest public school on Monday, but i'm not sure if they open during school holiday.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiara said:


> Hi Page-nim
> 
> I've applied dependent child sub class 445 for her and been reviewing by AAT. She is Bridging visa now, conditions 8115 and has unlimited study entitlements. We live in Mandurah, WA. I would like to enroll her to public high school, but not sure about school fees


WA Education

Students on bridging visas may access education on the same enrolment conditions allowed by the *previous substantive visa*. 
Holders of bridging visas who have *not previously held* a substantive visa are considered to be in the group of temporary visa holders who enrol as fee-paying students.
Once the sub class 445 visa is *granted*, they are treated as local students.

Enrolment of Students from Overseas - Policies - The Department of Education


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiara said:


> I would like to come to nearest public school on Monday, but i'm not sure if they open during school holiday.


The school admin staff normally start working before the school term times.

I remember enrolling my daughter for a January Start, and I am sure we went for interview about 2 weeks before school started, but this was many years ago now.

Ring the school and see if they are there, or if there is a message saying when the staff get back.


----------



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi JandE. I've read it, fees for overseas student is $ 11680 for year 10, that really big money. How about private school, will they put extra fees for overseas student?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiara said:


> Hi JandE. I've read it, fees for overseas student is $ 11680 for year 10, that really big money. How about private school, will they put extra fees for overseas student?


They don't *put on* extra fees, but they would not give you the discounted local fees either.

A private school normally quotes a price for Domestic Students, ie: after the government have paid their portion for the student.

eg:

_Private school may want $12,000 for the year.
The Government may contribute $6,000 for the local student, so the school only charges $6,000 to the student.
However, for non local students, (ie: No Government subsidy for the school), they need to charge the student the full $12,000._

There have been cases where the $6,000 gets quoted, but it goes up to $12,000 when the school realise there is no subsidy, *after* the visa gets submitted.

It might be worth checking with a local private school, if they even have vacancies. Ours had a 2 year waiting list, and would offer no discounts.

But I am aware of one that had plenty of vacancies, and allowed a local price for a non local. (ie: They accepted a reduced payment just to fill a place.)


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Tiara said:


> Hi JandE. I've read it, fees for overseas student is $ 11680 for year 10, that really big money. How about private school, will they put extra fees for overseas student?


Try them (they can charge what they want) - our only charged at normal private rate but I already had 3 kids there before the other 2 enrolled.

They simply did not get the government allowance per child for the extra 2 kids - but 2 kids don't take many more resources.


----------



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

How lucky you are, i wish my sister can get normal private rate.



ampk said:


> Try them (they can charge what they want) - our only charged at normal private rate but I already had 3 kids there before the other 2 enrolled.
> 
> They simply did not get the government allowance per child for the extra 2 kids - but 2 kids don't take many more resources.


----------



## Tiara (Dec 16, 2017)

I've called TAFE, i can't remembered exacly fees but they said over $21,000 included english program. I went to private school but they closed until 15 January



JandE said:


> They don't *put on* extra fees, but they would not give you the discounted local fees either.
> 
> A private school normally quotes a price for Domestic Students, ie: after the government have paid their portion for the student.
> 
> ...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Gov schools and TAFE have no wriggle room on fees.


----------

